# Sorority Take 2



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I went nuts a few weeks ago and completely tore up my sorority as I was never really happy with it. However, this unfortunately caused an ammonia spike that made several of my females very ill. Luckily, after some TLC they are much better and I've finally rescaped my sorority into something at least partially appealing. 

I intend on putting aquasoil under the sand in the foreground and growing a carpet of eleocharis belem. In between the rocks I am going to be putting blyxa and cryptocoryne undulata, and in the background I am going to be using hygrophila polysperma. 

I think there's 12 females in there and the tank is 46x46x46cms.
































































Also here is my golden medaka who was photo bombing every single photo I took of some of my other fish.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

You have some absolute beautiful females, really love the tank


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Like matt said, wow those girls look amazing, wish I had them :x


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

That is a real nice set up you have going. I like the girls too...look at them all just dancing for the camera.LOL!!


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

very nice females you have


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Pretty! I know what I'll be doing when/if I talk hubby into a big tank one of these moons.


----------



## kushanova (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm planning a sorority in the future of 5-6 in a 20 gallon. Yours is making me quite jealous


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 75 gallon
and I'm tempted to buy every single female in all the pet stores around me and put em in there xD


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I started an sorority in a 10 gal about 2 maybe 2.5 weeks ago. I think they are very pretty fish and fun to watch. I will try and post some better pictures soon. The ones I posted previously are not that good. I am trying to get a larger tank so I can have more girls. Every time I go to the pet store I have to tear myself away before I buy them all.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

HAHAAH @ photo bombing fish.
As always, love your tanks LBF, and your fish.
The one that really stands out to me.. 4th photo, top left.. black and orange one with the black eye :3


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. Unfortunately, I had to euthanise a couple of my original members as they started getting these weird tumors and disfiguration of their mouth. 

They are a mix of pet store pity purchases, AB imports and interstate bred.

The orange female is Strawberry. She's my favourite too. Bit sad to see her nice colouring marble out. This is what she looked like up until about two weeks ago.


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

Your medaka looks so lonely... I really hope you have more than one. :-(
Medaka are shoaling fish and are happiest in groups. A single one is like having a single tetra or a single white cloud minnow.

The rule tends to be four at the very least.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It has another two medaka and seven honey blue-eyes it swims around with. I am intending on getting some more but considering how tightly the medaka school with my blue-eyes I don't think they even notice. 

I only took its photo because it kept swimming past wanting a feed.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

why you have so many beautiful females?!?! lol, i love them all


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I was joking with my mum the other day saying I probably have one of the most expensive sororities in the state. Just added my three AB females and have another female in sick-bay who will be coming out and into my sorority once she is better.

Did my first big trim yesterday eek! Got lots of clippings I have put down into my barracks. Hopefully everything grows back. 

Will get some photos of my new females up today.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can't wait, you always have beautiful fish. no suprise that they'll be as well lol ;p


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Your females are amazing!!! Im so jealous! lovely tank too


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, beautiful females. Who did you buy from?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Most of them came from a lady interstate who runs a fish store specialising in imported bettas. My three most recent (not shown) come from Nicebettas and Interbettas, while the huge mostly white with blue markings came from Sutee of AB.

The Cambodians are just pet store mutts I picked up to avoid them getting beaten up by the other females in my LFS's 'sorority tank'.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah, well its a beautiful stock. I'm going to have to check out these AB sellers.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics!


----------

